# Looking Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise



## morphinz (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi! 
I wanna run  Raspberry with Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise. Is this possible?
I'm looking for Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise download link.  I search almost 3 hours but i couldn't find Iot Mobile Enterprise iso or something else. 

Help please! Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]@f (Jul 23, 2017)

It doesn't released yet (still).


----------



## sensboston (Jul 24, 2017)

[email protected]@f said:


> It doesn't released yet (still).

Click to collapse



But what about https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsforbusiness/windows-iot ?



> Windows 10 IoT Enterprise is a full version of Windows 10 that delivers enterprise manageability and security to IoT solutions. It is designed for powerful industry devices used in retail, manufacturing, healthcare, and other industries. Note: *Windows 10 IoT Enterprise is a binary equivalent to Windows 10 Enterprise*.

Click to collapse


----------



## [email protected]@f (Jul 24, 2017)

@sensboston


morphinz said:


> I'm looking for Windows 10 IoT *Mobile* Enterprise

Click to collapse


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 24, 2017)

morphinz said:


> Hi!
> I wanna run  Raspberry with Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise. Is this possible?
> I'm looking for Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise download link.  I search almost 3 hours but i couldn't find Iot Mobile Enterprise iso or something else.
> 
> Help please! Thank you.

Click to collapse



technically you can try integrate drivers from iot in to w10m  and run efi boot loader on rpi2. I want try do this but I don't have rpi2, I have only rpi zero((

PS How I know w10m kernel can print errors in com port. it's can be useful...


----------



## sensboston (Jul 24, 2017)

@[email protected]@f, but he wants to run it on RPi (I believe "Raspberry" means "Raspberry Pi 2 or 3"), not a Windows Phone 

P.S. I tried to run W10 IoT Core on my RPi 2 but got stuck on the "rainbow" screen (I believe it's a GPU test routine, OS loader wasn't executed at all).


----------



## [email protected]@f (Jul 24, 2017)

@sensboston RPi is ARM, not x86
God damn it, I don't want to live in world where people have RPi but doesn't even know to what architecture its processor belongs. I live in country where buying bread is a problem.


----------



## sensboston (Jul 25, 2017)

@[email protected]@f, I don't understand you at all, what is your point? Windows 10 IoT Core runs on RPi 2/3 (arm CPU), the guy is looking (for some unknown reasons) for Windows 10 IoT *Mobile* Enterprise, the OS designed (according to MS) for the mobile phones. 

So, the question wasn't correct; for "Raspberry" he needs a "Windows 10 IoT Core" (arm based), which one freely available on MS site.

And MS already released W10 *IoT Enterprise* but not for the arm CPU's.

P.S. 


> God damn it, I don't want to live in world where people have RPi but doesn't even know to what architecture its processor belongs. I live in country where buying bread is a problem.

Click to collapse



And that your statement is *STUPID* and *OFFENSIVE*.


----------



## [email protected]@f (Jul 25, 2017)

@sensboston, If you didn't understand still, Windows 10 IoT Enterprise has nothing with Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise. All your posts was unrelated to the topic. Why you even mentioned Windows 10 IoT Enterprise if you know that 1 - its the same as Windows 10 Enterprise, 2 - Windows 10 Enterprise have no ARM version and never will (as well as Windows 10 IoT Enterprise), 3 - RPi is ARM device.
And you continue argue that guy need Windows 10 IoT Enterprise because he have RPi, so he doesn't need Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise (while its only ARM OS from IoT series with shell, even though it unreleased yet). Your statements are absurd.


----------



## sensboston (Jul 25, 2017)

@[email protected]@f, nobody promised that Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise should support RPi! This version of Windows 10 *can't run* on Raspberry Pi devices at all. *Do you understand this? *



> Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise is a direct relative of Windows 10 Mobile OS (powering Windows Phones) which is in turn tracing it’s roots to Windows 8 Phone and all the way back to Windows CE. Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise is built to power enterprise mobile, handheld devices (like these barcode scanners used in warehouses to quickly identify and sort goods). Being a Windows Mobile relative, this OS can only run Windows Universal applications, no support for classic desktop applications.

Click to collapse



And I said, this guy needs *Windows 10 IoT Core* in my previous message.

P.S. *JFYI*, Microsoft *already released* "Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise" a long time ago but it's not available for general public (only for specific MSDN subscribers and partners).

http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-updates-windows-10-iot-adds-new-core-pro-version/


> Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise, Version 1511 is now available to MSDN subscribers. The download file is 611KM as the image includes only the XML file that you have to deploy on any Windows 10 Mobile device to turn on the Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise features on it. There is no full image in the case of phone as it is delivered as an OTA (over the air) update," a Microsoft spokesperson confirmed.
> 
> The Enterprise version of Windows 10 Mobile ultimately will include a number of the same enterprise features that Windows 10 Enterprise does. As the slide embedded above from Microsoft's recent Ignite Australia conference mentioned, the Enterprise Data Protection functionality won't be available in final form until summer 2016.
> 
> Microsoft is positioning Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise as being suited for industry devices like ATMs, retail point of sale and handheld terminals. Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise is for Windows Phones and small Intel and ARM tablets.

Click to collapse


----------



## [email protected]@f (Jul 25, 2017)

@sensboston, Again, you miss the point. Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise has nothing with Windows 10 *IoT* Mobile Enterprise
Maybe you should google first some about topic before posting. Google Windows IoT editions at least.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69064635&postcount=136


----------



## sensboston (Jul 25, 2017)

@[email protected]@f, have you ever read what I posted here?! Show me the damn word "Raspberry PI"!


> Microsoft is positioning *Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise* as being suited for industry devices like *ATMs*, *retail point of sale* and *handheld terminals*. Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise is for Windows Phones and small Intel and ARM tablets.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't want to waste my time for the newbies like you anymore.

P.S. To the topic starter *only* (to be in topic): it's *NOT POSSIBLE*, there is no such a thing like *Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise* for *Raspberry Pi*, it's *NOT EXIST*! You can't get portable Windows 10 device able to run GUI UWP apps for $35 RPi. What you can get: working Windows 10 IoT Core without GUI.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jul 25, 2017)

Guys i think i have what you want
Check this :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...dows-phone-windows-10-mobile-surface-t3365743


----------



## [email protected]@f (Jul 26, 2017)

@sensboston I don't know from where you took this quote (when you post quote it's good practice to link to the source, to not seem like ranter), but Microsoft officially didn't announced or someway positioned Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise, because it doesn't released yet.
And @Ferrybigger post just ruined all your argumentation about that Windows Phone couldn't be run on ARM or whatever you want (FYI Surface RT runs on Tegra 3). Microsoft never promised that Windows Phone could be run on Surface RT. But it does. Who is amateur now?


----------



## naikrovek (Jul 26, 2017)

[email protected]@f said:


> @sensboston I don't know from where you took this quote (when you post quote it's good practice to link to the source, to not seem like ranter), but Microsoft officially didn't announced or someway positioned Windows 10 IoT Mobile Enterprise, because it doesn't released yet.
> And @Ferrybigger post just ruined all your argumentation about that Windows Phone couldn't be run on ARM or whatever you want (FYI Surface RT runs on Tegra 3). Microsoft never promised that Windows Phone could be run on Surface RT. But it does. Who is amateur now?

Click to collapse



Well I can tell you who I think has the comprehension problem, and it's the person that keeps saying "it doesn't released yet."

It has been released, and it is the same as Windows 10 Mobile Enterprise.  (edit: see page 5 of this PDF: ah, I can't post links, yet.  google Create your Industry device with Windows 10 IoT and it's the first link.)

Also, I think we're talking about official ways to do it, not unofficial ways that Microsoft might patch in the future.  Besides, ARM devices are not all the same.  What runs on a Tegra might not run on a Raspberry Pi.  For example, a Tegra 3 runs the ARMv7 architecture, while the Raspberry Pi 3 runs ARMv8-A architecture.  Those are very different things, though some compatibility does exist between them.


----------

